# F150 SuperCrew Plow?



## DaySpring Services

Can anyone recommend a Plow for a 2005 f150 SuperCrew? I'd like to stay away from smaller manufactures such as snowsport, snowbear, ect. Or should I just avoid a plow on this truck all together?


----------



## RamesesSnow23

Blizzard 760 LT, Fisher LD 7'6", Snoway 7'5".
Fisher may give you a problem because the truck is a crew cab. They will try their hardest to make you buy a homesteader but the homesteader is very light duty and not nearly as strong as the LD Fishers or the other 2 plows I mentioned above.


----------



## jdseven

The f150 is not a good truck to plow with my brother in-law works in an auto body repair and he told me the front end will not hold up. Said the F250 is ok.


----------



## DaySpring Services

Im basically looking for a plow to do a few short driveways. Ours, My sisters, and Girlfriends. I didnt mention that the truck is a FX4. (not sure if it makes much of a difference) Im just looking right now, not sure if I want to do it or not.


----------



## RamesesSnow23

jdseven said:


> The f150 is not a good truck to plow with my brother in-law works in an auto body repair and he told me the front end will not hold up. Said the F250 is ok.


Mine has held up fine over 3 seasons with a 750 LB plow! There are those who say you should only plow with 250/2500 and up and they are not changing their opinions, thats fine. The truth: As long as its set up correctly, you can plow with any 4X4 pickup. People put plows on Jeeps, Nissan Pathfinders, Explorers, Tacomas, S-10's, etc. etc. the list of trucks that are more light duty then the F-150 goes on. Then people go around saying F-150s can't handle plows.



RidehardNY said:


> Im basically looking for a plow to do a few short driveways. Ours, My sisters, and Girlfriends. I didnt mention that the truck is a FX4. (not sure if it makes much of a difference) Im just looking right now, not sure if I want to do it or not.


No, FX4 should not change anything. In your situation the limiting factor (maybe) in the eyes of MR. Plow Dealer is going to be the fact the the F-150 is a 4 door crew cab. They say it puts too much weight on the front axle and when you plow with 5 passengers in it (like you actually would  ) your going to be "overweight". I would look into the Blizzard 760 LT if you have a dealer nearby, Blizzard dealers for the most part seem to be realistic with truck/plow application, more so then Fisher seems to be lately. Does your truck come with the "tow package"? You will want to make sure that it has an Auxillary transmission cooler. Your probley going to want to look into "beefing up" the front end. Look into getting heavier springs or Timbrens. There are going to be those who tell you that the truck will "fall apart" with a plow, but reality is, if used properly, it will serve you quite well. Don't carry the plow around all winter, mount and dismount as you need the plow. saves stress on the truck.


----------



## DaySpring Services

There are quite a few Blizzard dealers in the area. Yes the truck comes with a tow package.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

get a curtis plow you wont be sorry


----------



## itsgottobegreen

There is a guy I saw running that same set up. F-150 super crew with a 7.5' meyer, but the front end was sagging really badly. But I think the heavy plow had a lot to do with it.

My buddy works at a ford dealership and said they had a guy with a F-150 king rancher with a plow come in. He had blown the trans in it. The guy wanted ford to warranty it, but they total him he was a dumb @ss for putting a plow on it in the first place.



cja1987 said:


> The truth: As long as its set up correctly, you can plow with any 4X4 pickup.


You might have some minor problems. But if you just remember its not a bull dozer, you should be fine. I personally would counter weight the $#!+ out of it and add some f-250 springs and shocks if they fit.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

meyers makes a special plow for the ford 150 7.5


----------



## Turfmower

I wouldn't put a plow on a 150, unless It only going to be used for small jobs and driveways. It won't last if you use heavy plowing and stacking.


----------



## RamesesSnow23

itsgottobegreen said:


> There is a guy I saw running that same set up. F-150 super crew with a 7.5' meyer, but the front end was sagging really badly. But I think the heavy plow had a lot to do with it.
> 
> My buddy works at a ford dealership and said they had a guy with a F-150 king rancher with a plow come in. He had blown the trans in it. The guy wanted ford to warranty it, but they total him he was a dumb @ss for putting a plow on it in the first place.
> 
> You might have some minor problems. But if you just remember its not a bull dozer, you should be fine. I personally would counter weight the $#!+ out of it and add some f-250 springs and shocks if they fit.


I guess iam a dumbass, at least according to the Ford dealer above. Most car/truck dealers don't know crap about plows, as far as they are concerned it will always kill trucks, no ifs ands or buts. However, for the most part, they really don't know. The one you saw who was sagging alot probley did not have any of the proper mods to the front end and probley no ballast. His problem for setting it up wrong. The guy that blew the tranny: alot new Fords have been blowing trannies lately not just F-150's. Do you know if his truck had plow prep or tow package. Not knowing the situation, I would still say he was probley doing something wrong while plowing ie shifiting from D to R at 5 MPH and ramming piles? The dealer has to prove that the plow did it to refuse the warrenty. How much stress can plowing in Maryland actually put on a truck. The plow is used what, 4 days a year maybe?


----------



## cet

For all you people that say 1/2 tons can't plow. My X partner has 2 1/2 tons. One is a 99 Tahoe. He has an 8 1/2' Arctic poly. This is the 6th year plowing for the Tahoe. The only thing he has replaced is the rear end. This plows like a maniac. His other truck is an Avalanche. He has a 8' poly Arctic with sides on it to make it like a pusher box. 3rd year, no repairs yet. His last truck was a 95 Chev dually. 3 years plowing and 2 transmission. Explain that one to me. Sometimes you are lucky. There is a fleet in town that has 4 1/2 tons and does over 300 driveways and they swear by them.


----------



## davink

I do not know if it is correct, but I heard that the new 04 and up F150's have a lighter front end then the older ones, I hear that Ford states to not put a plow on even the regular cab. Like I said, don't know the particulars, but I would check out if you will have any warrentee problems first. Just my .02 

Good luck with it, and like it was said above, I would avoid the Homsteader by Fisher, too light weight.


----------



## Turfmower

cet said:


> For all you people that say 1/2 tons can't plow. There is a fleet in town that has 4 1/2 tons and does over 300 driveways and they swear by them.


Small jobs are ok like you said driveways. If you use it on big parking lots where you are pushing big more than few passes or stacking. It will die fast.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

You will void your warrenty if you put a plow on an 05 F-150. You have to buy a kit from Ford and have them install it before you can put a plow on or your warrenty will be voided. Just thought you might want to know before sticking a plow on there. 
Good luck


----------



## RamesesSnow23

davink said:


> I do not know if it is correct, but I heard that the new 04 and up F150's have a lighter front end then the older ones, I hear that Ford states to not put a plow on even the regular cab. Like I said, don't know the particulars, but I would check out if you will have any warrentee problems first. Just my .02
> 
> Good luck with it, and like it was said above, I would avoid the Homsteader by Fisher, too light weight.


Yes, the pre 2004 F-150's carried plows a little better then the 04 and 05 models. That being said Ford _does_ offer snowplow prep on the XLT F-150s check out their website. A friend of mine has a 2004 F-150 (new body style) with a 7'6" RD Fisher. The truck handles it great without any beefing up of the front end. Here is what he bought, F-150 XLT Extended Cab, Short Bed. Now, Ford only offers factory plow prep for XLT's with 8' bed and reg or ext cab. So he does not have the "Factory" plow prep. However the dealership obtained and installed the parts needed to make it "ok" to plow with. They must have upgraded the springs because the front end does not sag much with the plow raised and about 600 LBS of ballast. It had the tow package so iam sure all they needed to do was upgrade the front springs, I think it alredy had the proper size radiator as well. That guy plows quite a bit with that truck as well, he has always used Jeeps and 1/2 tons with out a problem.



Turfmower said:


> Small jobs are ok like you said driveways. If you use it on big parking lots where you are pushing big more than few passes or stacking. It will die fast.


Then how do you explain my F-150 plowing many driveways with a 750 LB plow for 3 years with zero problems? During big storms I not only do 50+ driveways but when i finish I will go sub for a landscaping company at condo complexes, sometimes clearing individual spaces and tight areas, other times doing long pushes down isles. I stack very high on a regular basis, I was stacking a little higher then the cab of the truck this past storm. I stacked quite a bit at the end of all my driveways this past 34" storm. No problems at all, the truck is doing fine. I just take precautions and try not to plow like an idiot, slow and steady. I have not turned down any kind of "sub" work because i thought my truck could not handle it. I don't plow mall parking lots but the truck has hardly been used for strictly "light duty" plowing.

Its a little overboard to say that the truck "_will_ die fast". All you people with 3/4t and up are very quick to say that 1/2 tons will "die" or "fall apart" if used for plowing. People with bigger trucks are generally doing alot more then just plowing, you guys load up your trucks on a regular basis and you do NEED a 3/4t or up for the work that you do. Towing, hauling heavy stuff in the bed, etc. 1/2 tons generally don't meet the needs of a guy who is hauling building materials on a daily basis. Thats why you guys are quick to say oh no you should not plow with a 150/1500. Just because they can't have 3+ tons of weight loaded in the bed does not mean they are too LD to plow with. If used right, plowing is not that much stress on a truck.


----------



## M-Pact Snow

I Just Recently Got Rid Of A 99 F-150 Ext That Had 3660# Front END, No Company Would Install A Plow On It. They All Said You Need At Least A 3900# Front End. If I Wanted I Could Install Myself, Dont Take The Chance, Just Do It Right The First Time!. I Did Not Want To Take The Chance So I Bought A 2001 F-250 With A New 7.6 Curtis Hitch And Run And Its Great!


----------



## Turfmower

cja1987 said:


> Then how do you explain my F-150 plowing many driveways with a 750 LB plow for 3 years with zero problems? During big storms I not only do 50+ driveways but when i finish I will go sub for a landscaping company at condo complexes, sometimes clearing individual spaces and tight areas, other times doing long pushes down isles. I stack very high on a regular basis, I was stacking a little higher then the cab of the truck this past storm. I stacked quite a bit at the end of all my driveways this past 34" storm. No problems at all, the truck is doing fine. I just take precautions and try not to plow like an idiot, slow and steady. I have not turned down any kind of "sub" work because i thought my truck could not handle it. I don't plow mall parking lots but the truck has hardly been used for strictly "light duty" plowing.
> 
> Its a little overboard to say that the truck "_will_ die fast". All you people with 3/4t and up are very quick to say that 1/2 tons will "die" or "fall apart" if used for plowing. People with bigger trucks are generally doing alot more then just plowing, you guys load up your trucks on a regular basis and you do NEED a 3/4t or up for the work that you do. Towing, hauling heavy stuff in the bed, etc. 1/2 tons generally don't meet the needs of a guy who is hauling building materials on a daily basis. Thats why you guys are quick to say oh no you should not plow with a 150/1500. Just because they can't have 3+ tons of weight loaded in the bed does not mean they are too LD to plow with. If used right, plowing is not that much stress on a truck.


IT will die fast, I have been plowing for 25+ year. I had a F 150. It got to the point ever time I sent some one out in it would come back on a tow truck. You said you plow driveways and tight spot in condo. When you plow 10 or more passes and stack that snow on a regular basis then tell me how your 150 is holding up. I'm not saying don't plow with a 150. If you only going to do driveways and small lots ok but if you going to do any big jobs you need a bigger truck. The guy is buying a new truck. He going to be spending $30 to $40 thousand so what another $1500 to 2000 on a truck that will hold up much better in the long run.


----------



## Turfmower

Chris

I have one question for you. You said you been plowing for 3 year but you profile says you are 17. When did Massachusetts lower it driving age to 14?


----------



## RamesesSnow23

Turfmower said:


> Chris
> 
> I have one question for you. You said you been plowing for 3 year but you profile says you are 17. When did Massachusetts lower it driving age to 14?


And I have an answer: I was born on November 19th, 1986, my profile should read "18" so I will have to update it. Driving age in MA is 16. That means I could drive starting winter 2002-03, I got the F-150 in October of 2002 and bought the plow a short time later. Plowed in the winters of 02-03, 03-04, and currently 04-05. The first time I plowed, I was 13 at my house in NH where there has always been a plow truck. I have been very "serious" if you will, about it since september of 03 when I got my regular customers set up, set rates for all people and customers where no longer just people I knew very well. Some are family friends but all my regulars now pay. If you need further explaination ie copy of my drivers liscense, regsitration, etc. feel free to ask. It seems that everytime I simply speak of my experiences with my truck, my credibility is attacked. Thats ok though, it does not bother me I make plenty of money off of my two "incapeable" plow vehicles.



> IT will die fast, I have been plowing for 25+ year. I had a F 150. It got to the point ever time I sent some one out in it would come back on a tow truck. You said you plow driveways and tight spot in condo. When you plow 10 or more passes and stack that snow on a regular basis then tell me how your 150 is holding up. I'm not saying don't plow with a 150. If you only going to do driveways and small lots ok but if you going to do any big jobs you need a bigger truck.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is buying a new truck. He going to be spending $30 to $40 thousand so what another $1500 to 2000 on a truck that will hold up much better in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I don't doubt any of your stories about your experiences with an F-150, iam sure they are very true. I also respect the words of someone like you who has plowed for 25+ years, and yes, you have learned, from experience, alot more then me. That being said, 10 or more passes and it will fall apart??????? Try about 40 long straght passes down condo lots last storm, stacking as high as I possibly could at the end. Followed just to the right of the dump i was working with, taking about 2/3 blade off of a lot that was 12" deep in snow. That was not even during the most recent blizzard I ran it in, it was 2 days after. The day of the 34" blizzard, I plowed all 37 of my regulars, I kept up with them plowing at 6" intervals. Then when the snow ended sunday night and the sun came out, everyone calls me wanting to be my friend, so I go to their house put it in 4 LOW and plow the drive, over 2' of pure dry powder is no problem, after i broke up the snow left by town plows and got that away little by little, the rest was a straight push through huge drifts. No problems to speak of. Had one storm over 2' last year, that was wet and heavy, had no problems with that, again making huge stacks. I have pushed plenty of snow with the truck is what iam trying to say. It will take anything i can throw at it. Its mine and I drive and maintain it like its mine. Was it you or an employee(s) that operated this F-150 you speak of? Employees in my experience, are not easy on equipment that is not theirs. You have alot more experience in the business then me so iam not going to try to tell you anything just putting it out there for all to ponder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is buying a new truck. He going to be spending $30 to $40 thousand so what another $1500 to 2000 on a truck that will hold up much better in the long run.[/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is?
> Read the posts of RidehardNY in this thread, he seems to alredy own the truck. *Iam not going to argue that an F-350 with a Blizzard 810 would be the way to go for commercial, if i was doing alot of commercial thats exactly what id buy.* But since I only plow large areas in Big storms 2'+ when the guys who normally do it need extra help, its not worth it for me right now. My main focus has been and for the immediate future will continue to be on residential. I have offically plowed commercial on 2 occasions as a sub. Thats it. I know its a new concept to some plowers but i don't run around with my plow on 10 days after a snow storm when its sunny and dry. Its on when it needs to be, comes off as soon as iam done. Limit the stress as much as possible. I change the tranny fluid 2 times a season, and in general go overboard with preventative maintainance which i can mainly do myself. The truck is an extened cab short bed with the 7700# package which gives you the most heavy duty stuff possible in a 1/2 ton. 7 lug wheels, etc. With a 750 LB plow the front end barely dropped with the front end completely stock. Add the timbrens + ballast and it does not move. I have yet to have to even bring the truck to a mechanic for anymore then routine maintaince, a recent recall, and new tires. Nothing has blown on me yet, can it happen sure but the plow alone will not do it. I set it up properly from the get go and continue maintain the truck well. Approaching 100K Miles now, I will be considering a new truck maybe an F-250 but probley another F-150 at the end of next snow season if all goes well.
> 
> Ok thanks for listening guys, more then was needed to answer the original question asked in the thread but you get the idea. Don't worry about plowing with an F-150, I know plenty who do with out problems. No don't use it to plow the entire Walmart parking lot, but you can plow more then just a few drives if you so desire. You need to be willing to take good care of the truck just like any vehicle that you value as a tool to make you money or complete a job.
> 
> Turfmower-
> Nothing personal, just trying to give you a sense of what i have done with my truck. I truely have not had any problems and am very happy with the trucks performance. Iam not saying you don't know what your talking about, *infact iam 100% sure you know alot more about trucks/plows then me.* If we have had/known of differing expericences with 1/2 tons oursealves, well nobody can fault us for that.
Click to expand...


----------



## crashz

cja1987 said:


> The truck is an extened cab short bed with the 7700# package which gives you the most heavy duty stuff possible in a 1/2 ton. 7 lug wheels, etc.


As I've mentioned to you before, you routinely forget to add this part. Remember that your F150 and my F150 share little of the same driveline parts. Everything is much heavier on yours because of the 7700 package. In fact it shares more parts with an F250 than a regular 150 (besides body and interior). Not only that, the 7700 is the only plow capable F150 (and is a current option on the new trucks) that Ford offers a "plow package" on.

Now to contradict myself, there are tons of people in my area with plows on regular F150s. The guy I worked with on the big storm a few weekends ago plows with an 04 F150 supercrew. Handles the plow (Fisher 7.5') pretty well but sags under the weight.

Just be aware that because you have plowed successfully with your F150 with the 7700 pkg, that means nothing to a guy without that package. Not trying to get on your case here Chris, I just think that most people think you have a regular F150 with a 750 lb Curtis on the front. But the truth is you have a light duty F250 (which is what they badged your truck back in 1999) with a 750 lb Curtis. Again, I don't mean to sound critical, but I'm just trying clear things up a little.


----------

